# What antivirus software do you use?



## Sonnie

Don't laugh at me... AVG is my buddy. I have the paid version on all of our computers at home and at work. 

I really like how they keep their database up to date and the fact it uses very little resources to run... it's not a puter hog like some others I've had.

EDIT: Of course... like the day changes to night... I no longer use AVG... see later posts. :huh:


----------



## Fincave

F-Secure Internet Security for me, easy to use, very regular updates, tried Norman for a while as it came with my machine, as a result picked up the Lovsan virus and so switched to F-Secure.


----------



## nova

What's wrong with AVG? I use it on all my computers,... I also use McAfee that is provided by Comcast for free.


----------



## Lucky7!

I'm running AVG and Avast on my computers and like them both.


----------



## Sonnie

nova said:


> What's wrong with AVG? I use it on all my computers,...


I hope nothing... I've been using it for about a year now with great success. I just had a few people poke fun at me about it before and in a few of the computer forums some folks dog it for no good reason.


----------



## Exocer

Sonnie said:


> I hope nothing... I've been using it for about a year now with great success. I just had a few people poke fun at me about it before and in a few of the computer forums some folks dog it for no good reason.


I never was a fan of this type of bashing. My friends do the same to me because they're all running AMD cpu's and I am running an INtel cpu


----------



## Sonnie

Agreed... no reason to bash it... especially if it works for you.

I run AMD's and Pentiums. I've never been able to tell that much difference myself, but I'm not much of a gamer and don't do an extreme amount of multi-tasking either. Just your average everyday computer life.


----------



## Lucky7!

DrewM said:


> I'm running AVG and Avast on my computers and like them both.


Same here 3 pc's use Avast and the other two use SVG.
All connected on an ethernet network with broadband, skype and a Hardware firewall as well.:yes:


----------



## JohnM

AVG for me as well, only began using it a couple of months ago - finally ditched Norton.


----------



## gsmollin

Well I'm still using NAV. I used to use McAfee,but had a problem with them changing the engine, and obsoleting my subscription in the process. Symantec changes the engine too, but just downloads new one. I don't think Symantes is great, but the scanner seems to work.


----------



## Lucky7!

NAV before, nod32 recent.


----------



## Ghislain

MCAfee Virusscan Enterprise and NAV


----------



## Lucky7!

AVG on 5 pc's, all running behind hardware firewall though, hate symantec, have to use them commercially as they have the best server/client solution, better than Trends


----------



## Lucky7!

Symantec Anti-Virus, Corp. Edition. Pretty solid for the 1,000 desktops/laptops we manage. Sprinkle on some Spybot S&D when needed.


----------



## xmas111

I know you're all going to jump all over me....I've never used any antivirus. 

I'm the only one that uses any of my machines.


----------



## Lucky7!

So *you're* the one sending us all this spam!


----------



## xmas111

pierrebnh said:


> So *you're* the one sending us all this spam!


:R


----------



## lcaillo

I have been using AVG on my machines for some time now and no problems. I have heard that Avast is better but have not really had a reason to change.

I find spyware is a bigger problem than viruses these days. What are you all using for that?


----------



## rcarlton

Norton Antivirus...probably since the mid 90's.


----------



## Sonnie

lcaillo said:


> I find spyware is a bigger problem than viruses these days. What are you all using for that?


I use three programs for this...

Spybot Search and Destroy
Spyware Blaster
Windows Defender (previously Microsoft Antispyware)


----------



## Lucky7!

SAV actually does a decent job against Spyware, but we do supplement with Spybot.


----------



## Lucky7!

lcaillo said:


> I find spyware is a bigger problem than viruses these days. What are you all using for that?


zone alarm pro block them all. :R


----------



## FlashJim

Just Adaware and Norton here.


----------



## highcurrent

- McAfee Enterprise 8.0 (and earlier versions in the past)
- Zone Alarm Pro

This combo works perfectly. 0 viruses, 0 intrusions, on many PC's for many years.


----------



## Lucky7!

As I mentioned in a different post, I got smited with a nasty virus by using IE. Norton found nothing. AVG found *one* after the dropper had put in serveral others (probably a week after the initial infection).

Avast found 2 more. 

But, I had to run ethereal (a packet sniffer) to see that my PC was actually still trying to talk to some remote website. I then had to run some tools to track down IP port usage and I had to manually delete a fake windows service.

Not cool.

If you have any suspicion about something running on your PC (in my case, my router was going beserk) get a software firewall running, or run TcpMon from http://sysinternals.com (free).


----------



## Don

I use Norton Because I have never had a problem with it. I tried other A.V. but always came back to norton.


----------



## Lucky7!

This made my day :sarcastic:

Guess we'll be keeping an eye on this one...


----------



## Don

Not only that they figured out away to hack the software to. They make it so instead 1 yrs of service each time its 6 yrs. How they do it I don't know but I saw it on MSNBC.


----------



## Danny

I use Norton Anti-virus corporate edition and Zone alarm for the firewall


----------



## Sonnie

A good source to keep up with what AV software is doing is VB (Virus Bulletin). They test the various AV software on the various platforms and report regularly.

Still no guarantee that any of the software won't get cracked at some point in time.


----------



## Lucky7!

I generally use Avast, both the 32 and 64bit versions but am currently trying out the free AOL Active Virus Shield which features Kaspersky AV engine which is rated to have the highest detection rates, so far I guess Avast did a good job for me as AVS found only one backdoor worm on my system. I also use GeSWALL Intrusion detection sandbox along with my anti virus, I don't use any firewall as my inbound is fully protected by my router which also has a firewall built in.


----------



## khellandros66

Avast for Win 32 and Linux

~Bob


----------



## Lucky7!

Back to Avast, somehow nothing else can satisfy me.


----------



## Bruce

Using AVG with zonealarm for the last 8 years without a single infestation.

I find many people on HTPCnews and Anandtech also use these same programs effectively.


----------



## Darren

None, I've been in the computer industry for 15 years and have never had a use for it. If you know what you are looking at or saying yes to then you don't have issues  Oh, I've never had a virus either.


----------



## Lucky7!

> I've never had a virus either.


That you know about  

I've used the corporate version of Symantec for years as we've got a employee plan for it where I work but as Darren points out if you know what you're doing its a rare occurrence that its ever found anything during a scan. Its detected things in incoming emails but those aren't normally a threat unless you activate them.


----------



## Darren

Very true, but I have yet to find traces of anything... fingers crossed 

Basically you have to treat the internet like it's a strange woman. You don't just say yes to everything without the proper consideration and protection.


----------



## Sonnie

Scary analogy... lol.

I don't think I've had a virus either, but my wife has and daughter have.

You would also wanna make sure you were the only one to ever touch your computer if you were unprotected. As far as work, I'm pretty safe, but at home, the daughter and wife (although I've warned them) might wanna play at the desktop. I generally don't have to worry about the laptop.

AVG is free though, and uses hardly any resources, which is why I generally recommend it to most of my friends and family that are not computer/Internet geniuses.


----------



## Lucky7!

I install AVG on all the PC's I maintain for friends/family given that its free and effective.


----------



## Harpmaker

OK, 3 1/2 years later, I would like to revive this thread since I am now in need of a good free antivirus program. 

The program I have been using for the last 5 years or more (Avira, also known as AntiVir) now requires I update my Win2k OS to use the new (and now the only supported) version. I have read a number of bad things about that and don't want to do it. Thus the need for different software.

I will probably be fairly safe just using the old version of Avira for awhile, but it irks me not to be able to continue updating it. I guess they have their reasons...

I understand that if you are computer savvy and know how to avoid problematic sites that there is very little real risk of getting a computer virus, but I also support friends that aren't so savvy (I even have problems getting them not to click on attachments and such ); but I also administrate several forums and checking out links in signatures can take me to some pretty shady sites - I would feel better if I knew I had a up-to-date antivirus between my PC and theirs.

Is AVG still king of the free AV programs?

The only computer virus that ever got me came on a legitimate copy of Microsoft QBasic. It was 20 years ago or better and before most people ever heard of computer viruses, it caused a LOT of grief! I thought I was having a hardware problem and took my infected PC to my computer guy's shop. His diagnostic disks became infected and when I finally found that I had a virus I drove the 60 miles back to his shop and we went to all the customers he had serviced computers for in the interim and had to disinfect their computers (I took the disinfecting software with me). A hard lesson learned. Luckily no data was lost by anyone.


----------



## Harpmaker

OK, just found out that the free version of AVG requires the same Win2k update as Avira (Update Rollup 1). Bummer... :thumbsdown:

The search continues...

Has anyone tried avast! lately?


----------



## mechman

About three months ago I switched from AVG to Avira. AVG was really starting to be a resource hog and I'm not a fan of resource hogs. I still have AVG on my wife's machine. But that won't last long.

I've read good things about Avast. But the number one in Max PC these days is Avira. Too bad you can't keep running it. :thumbsdown:

For malware I have MalwareBytes, Super Anti-Spyware, and Spybot. I don't use Spybot that often as things have slipped through it's cracks in the past.


----------



## highcurrent

Harpmaker said:


> OK, 3 1/2 years later, I would like to revive this thread since I am now in need of a good free antivirus program.
> 
> The program I have been using for the last 5 years or more (Avira, also known as AntiVir) now requires I update my Win2k OS to use the new (and now the only supported) version. I have read a number of bad things about that and don't want to do it. Thus the need for different software.
> 
> I will probably be fairly safe just using the old version of Avira for awhile, but it irks me not to be able to continue updating it. I guess they have their reasons...
> 
> I understand that if you are computer savvy and know how to avoid problematic sites that there is very little real risk of getting a computer virus, but I also support friends that aren't so savvy (I even have problems getting them not to click on attachments and such ); but I also administrate several forums and checking out links in signatures can take me to some pretty shady sites - I would feel better if I knew I had a up-to-date antivirus between my PC and theirs.
> 
> Is AVG still king of the free AV programs?
> 
> The only computer virus that ever got me came on a legitimate copy of Microsoft QBasic. It was 20 years ago or better and before most people ever heard of computer viruses, it caused a LOT of grief! I thought I was having a hardware problem and took my infected PC to my computer guy's shop. His diagnostic disks became infected and when I finally found that I had a virus I drove the 60 miles back to his shop and we went to all the customers he had serviced computers for in the interim and had to disinfect their computers (I took the disinfecting software with me). A hard lesson learned. Luckily no data was lost by anyone.


You are missing the forest for the trees here. Staying with ancient Win2k is FAR more of a security problem than updating to XP SP2 or SP3 with no AV software. Updating your OS should be your first security move and _then _get the latest version of your favorite AV software. They all support XP so you don't have to go straight to Vista. Seriously... putting brand new tires on a car that has a failing suspension system and bad brakes, doesn't make it safer.


----------



## Harpmaker

highcurrent said:


> You are missing the forest for the trees here. Staying with ancient Win2k is FAR more of a security problem than updating to XP SP2 or SP3 with no AV software. Updating your OS should be your first security move and _then _get the latest version of your favorite AV software. They all support XP so you don't have to go straight to Vista. Seriously... putting brand new tires on a car that has a failing suspension system and bad brakes, doesn't make it safer.


I understand that train of thought, but I'm quite a firm believer in "if it ain't broke don't fix it" when it comes to operating systems; or perhaps I should say "if it's working don't fix it" since I don't think Microsoft ever released a version of Windows that wasn't broken in one way or another. Win2k has been fairly stable for me <knocking on wood>. I'll move up to XP on my new PC (home built) , but after that no more Windows unless something drastic happens.


----------



## Sonnie

Old thread for sure... I no longer recommend AVG. I use and highly recommend ESET. We use it here at the office and at home. Very reasonable, ranked very high in all the AV testing and is quite as a mouse while it does its thing. :T


----------



## tonyvdb

As far as free AV software is concerned AVG Free is still ranked the best however there are alot better out there but you have to pay for them.


----------



## Sonnie

I was a firm supporter of AVG until the "paid" version allowed a virus on our work computer. Granted not without the help of our 19 year old daughter. Then... my wife's computer at her office got a virus while she was running AVG, again the "paid" version. I would generally just blame it on women and computers, but I am outnumbered. :hide:


----------



## tonyvdb

Sonnie said:


> I would generally just blame it on women and computers, but I am outnumbered. :hide:


Oh dont we know itaddle: and we cant live without them:whistling:


----------



## mechman

ESET is the top ranked AV for 'paid' applications according to Max pc. They gave it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## Mika75

highcurrent said:


> You are missing the forest for the trees here. Staying with ancient Win2k is FAR more of a security problem than updating to XP SP2 or SP3 with no AV software. Updating your OS should be your first security move and _then _get the latest* 'FREE' *version of your favorite AV software. They all support XP so you don't have to go straight to Vista. Seriously... putting brand new tires on a car that has a failing suspension system and bad brakes, doesn't make it safer.


this guy is correct :cunning:


----------



## Harpmaker

Thanks for the link mech. I find it interesting that Avast! was given such a low score seemingly for the primary reason the reviewer didn't like the interface and that even the free version must be registered after 60 days. At any rate, I'm giving it a shot. They did say it was good at keeping bad web pages at bay and that is my primary concern.


----------



## imported_epereira

I use Norton AntiVirus 2009 on one XP computer (paid subscription) and Avast Free on my XP laptop. Now that I am migrating to Windows 7 64-bit, I might have to wait a while for something that is compatible (although I believe Avast works fine on the new OS).


----------



## Harpmaker

epereira said:


> I use Norton AntiVirus 2009 on one XP computer (paid subscription) and Avast Free on my XP laptop. Now that I am migrating to Windows 7 64-bit, I might have to wait a while for something that is compatible (although I believe Avast works fine on the new OS).


I've had a bad taste in my mouth left over from an old version of Norton System Works. It will be a long time before I trust Symantec again (if ever). I'm not knocking the current products, but as stated, it's a commercial product not free.

Avast! has been good (or maybe bad - no virus alerts so far), but I only use it for it's "web shield". It does slow site access a bit (by that I mean a slightly noticeable time lag as it does it's thing), but it's free (even though you need to register after 60 days). For those running XP or better I would recommend Avira for a free AV app..


----------



## Mika75

If ur not 'catching anything' begs to question whether anti-virus is necessary doesn't it...

XPSP3 without Anti-Virus running for over a year....no issues.

Your best defense is Immunisation using Spybot Search & Destroy, SpywareBlaster & a Firewall that allows u to see what programs are accessing ur PC and the Web.


----------



## Prof.

I also dropped AVG recently after their latest version was not so user friendly..
I tried Avira (thanks mech) and it's a great program..Picked up two viruses that AVG hadn't..:T


----------



## Harpmaker

Just an update of my situation. Avast! stopped working after 60 days and when I went to register the free version of the program I found that it was no longer free, but rather a license had to be purchased. No thanks.

I bit the bullet and installed update rollup 1 v2 on my Win2K system and am now back to running Avira, which I think is better software anyhow.


----------



## Prof.

I've had Avira for awhile now and it's performed flawlessly..
It even just recently warned me about a website that I was about to open!!..AVG never did that..
The only thing I don't like about Avira is that the daily update also brings a pop-up with it, requesting that you buy the pro.version..


----------



## Harpmaker

Prof. said:


> I've had Avira for awhile now and it's performed flawlessly..
> It even just recently warned me about a website that I was about to open!!..AVG never did that..
> The only thing I don't like about Avira is that the daily update also brings a pop-up with it, requesting that you buy the pro.version..


My system is so old that I'm still using Zone Alarm which will let me prevent that pop-up; and as for the daily updating, that is configurable in Avira. Open "Configure AntiVir" by right-clicking on the taskbar icon, check "Expert mode", click on "General" then on "Update". You will be able to set the update time; I have mine set at 30 days.


----------



## recruit

I'm using Eset - NOD32 as my Antivirus software, works well and does not slow the PC down like some programs do...


----------



## Harpmaker

recruit said:


> I'm using Eset - NOD32 as my Antivirus software, works well and does not slow the PC down like some programs do...


Yeah, I've heard very good things about Eset - NOD32, but I think it's more than I really need. If I was running a PC for business or some other critical use I would be using it. For strictly personal use I find Avira more than enough and it doesn't slow my system down, and since I'm still running a 1.7 MHz Celeron with 1MB of RAM I would notice! 

Avast! did work, but it was more of a resource hog than Avira. While the slow-down was noticeable, even when I only had web protection active, it was livable IMO.

I think Avira is top-dog of the free AV programs.


----------



## mechman

Harpmaker said:


> I think Avira is top-dog of the free AV programs.


Yepper!


----------



## recruit

Harpmaker said:


> Y
> I think Avira is top-dog of the free AV programs.


I'll have to take a look then :T


----------



## Prof.

Harpmaker said:


> My system is so old that I'm still using Zone Alarm which will let me prevent that pop-up; and as for the daily updating, that is configurable in Avira. Open "Configure AntiVir" by right-clicking on the taskbar icon, check "Expert mode", click on "General" then on "Update". You will be able to set the update time; I have mine set at 30 days.


Thanks for that info..I never noticed the "Expert Mode"..I've now set it for once a week..I like to keep things up to date as much as possible..


----------



## robbo266317

I'm using Norton 2009. 
Picked it up at a shop for $19.00 
Although it does say on the pack - only for sale with a new pc. :huh:


----------



## Harpmaker

robbo266317 said:


> I'm using Norton 2009.
> Picked it up at a shop for $19.00
> Although it does say on the pack - only for sale with a new pc. :huh:


I personally don't like Symantec products, but I don't begrudge others using them. :T

It sounds like you got software that was supposed to be bundled with a new PC. Don't worry about it, such things are common and as far as I know the product is the same, or essentially the same, as retail versions. All of the versions of Nero I have purchased over the years fall in the same boat.


----------



## robbo266317

Harpmaker said:


> I personally don't like Symantec products, but I don't begrudge others using them. :T
> 
> It sounds like you got software that was supposed to be bundled with a new PC. Don't worry about it, such things are common and as far as I know the product is the same, or essentially the same, as retail versions. All of the versions of Nero I have purchased over the years fall in the same boat.


I wouldn't buy it at the RRP which is closer to au$100 :spend:
And I wasn't aware that I had to buy a new pc with it, I've only been working with computers for 20+ years. :rofl:


----------



## Triode

NOD32 v4 on all PCs.


----------



## silvernineonefour

No anti-virus software whatsoever. A hardware firewall and VMWare. If something slips by the firewall then it disappears as soon as I close the current machine. End of problem. The thing I always hated about software were the updates, but the drag on resources was irritating too. Sandbox it.


----------



## dalto

I use Microsoft Security Essentials. It is free and does what I need it to do.


----------



## Moonfly

Sonnie said:


> Don't laugh at me... AVG is my buddy. I have the paid version on all of our computers at home and at work.
> 
> I really like how they keep their database up to date and the fact it uses very little resources to run... it's not a puter hog like some others I've had.


I'm using it as well, although I'm free loading lol. I used to use Kaspersky, which I also really liked, but AVG does it that little bit quieter.


----------



## sgate20000

I use avast. It seems to work pretty well and is very efficient. I have not been infected ye--er--a--eeeeeeek! ;-)


----------



## luckydevil13

+1
Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Ares

I am running Avast 5.0 which I like, it give you a free subscription for a year and automatically renews it for you after that for FREE!:bigsmile::clap:


----------



## shockwave

I use to run McAfee but have since switched to Norton.


----------



## blessedfingas

Avast works for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triode

NOD32 from ESET for the last 5 years maybe.....doesn't bog things down and actually catches the nasties....


----------



## DragonMusic

+1 for NOD. But not in my studio, no internet for me there. Well not on my main DAW PC's.


----------



## immortalgropher

I used nod32 for a looooooooong time, but I decided to try out microsoft security essentials and it's just as good, so that's what I'm currently using.


----------



## Kirill

I use ClamXav on my Mac, which is free and does the job pretty well I must say. As well as Avast and Kaspersky AVP, the second one is the best AVP ever made from my personal point of view. Well still to this day Russian programmers are one of the strongest in the world, thus they make very strong AV software. I say Kaspersky should be on everybody's computer.

Kirill :T


----------



## Kirill

> *Dragon Music says:*
> Well not on my main DAW PC's


Question. So how do you update your software on your main DAW if it's not connected to the net?

Kirill


----------



## Kirill

> *Mika75 says:*
> Your best defense is Immunisation using Spybot Search & Destroy, SpywareBlaster & a Firewall that allows u to see what programs are accessing ur PC and the Web.


Hi there Mika75, I'm not sure about your statement... Id' say those software products will not protect you from a serious Trojan Horse or from an evil Worm Viruses, with which the internet is full. Well at least not with the SS&D or SpywareBlaster and neither with a Firewall. Smartly written program, i.e. virus will inject into your system without serious support from a real AVP sofware. At least that my strong belief and I follow it.

Kirill


----------



## DragonMusic

Kirill said:


> Question. So how do you update your software on your main DAW if it's not connected to the net?
> 
> Kirill


I have a laptop at home and download all the updates from there and with an external HD I transfer everything.


----------



## Kirill

DragonMusic said:


> I have a laptop at home and download all the updates from there and with an external HD I transfer everything.


Makes sense. Cool man. :T


----------



## doubeleive

well microsoft has a new antivirus which is free called "security essentials" if you donwload it make sure it is the one from the microsoft website there are some fakes out there, I also use norton internet security which has nav built into it. It has been a trustworthy program for sometime now, I would not recommend mcafee way way to many problems


----------



## immortalgropher

Spybot + nod32 or MSE = zero anything. <3. Been doing this for like 7 years or so, combination hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## BoogieBear

AVG (Paid) & SpyBot


----------



## bramankp

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> Spybot + nod32 or MSE = zero anything. <3. Been doing this for like 7 years or so, combination hasn't failed me yet.


(nothing) + being a smart computer user = zero anything. Been doing that for 10+ years and I have never gotten an infected PC. The only reason I use Microsoft Security Essentials (now!) is because it's free, lightweight, and updates regularly via Windows Update. I figured I couldn't trust that my wife was as vigilant as I am about using computers so I better do *something*.


----------



## marois

Depends on the computer and usage. I use the free version of AVG for the family PCs, file server and backup server. But I don't use any anti-virus dynamic protection on the media or web servers. I do though scan the media and web servers weekly, just in case. I find the real-time anti-virus scanning puts to much overhead on the media and web servers.


----------



## marois

After McAfee's mess up today, I will never use them again. We use them at work and they completely killed us. More that 20,000 PC now require support staff to physically visit each every one of them to fix 'em.


----------



## jonathanm

I used to swear by the free AVG, but not any more. The paid version is ok, but there are better out there - kaspersky for example..


----------



## jonathanm

marois said:


> After McAfee's mess up today, I will never use them again. We use them at work and they completely killed us. More that 20,000 PC now require support staff to physically visit each every one of them to fix 'em.


:yikes:


----------



## PepAX7

Ive tried pretty much all those mentioned. I was always concerned about the slowdown of the PC. Nod32 seemed the fastest. I now use Microsoft's Security Essentials (5-6 mo's) and it's pretty quick also.. and free.

Haven't had any problems with virus stuff but I'm behind a NAT router and that's supposed to hinder 85% of the mess. I'm not an IT guy but I like what Steve Gibson and Leo Laporte at GRC.com have to say.

Pep


----------



## Fenderwim

On my regular computer I use Avira free and Hitmanpro.

On my Audio computer only Hitmanpro.

Hitman pro is one of the best and is relative cheap.

Cheers

Wim


----------



## Ford.P

I am more than happy with NOD32. I use their Internet security package on all my computers (exclude Studio machine - where i did not install network anyway) for about 3 years and I am completely virus free. Their firewall is also excelent.

I used to use Norton for about two years untill it let me down. It was rather slow - have to say. But they reworked their engine so it works much faster - I have heard. AVG and Avast are to me... and pretty slow. I have met the guy from the company and his mobile phone never stopped ringin due to patches demand from his bosses... 

As I said: I do not use any antivirus or firewall on my DAW. I think there is no space for resident software running on background...


----------



## Stone

I actually did quite a bit of research on free virus protection programs. We had Free AVG on our computers for a while but there seems to be a few minor things that slip through the cracks with AVG and the e-mail scanner was not to my liking. After doing all of the research and trying everything we're now using Avira Antivir. Seems to do pretty well and updates databases on a daily basis. The only problem with this one I have now is that it keeps finding false-positives on my PC for some reason. I have yet to find a solution, but at least I'm protected, right? :jiggy:


----------



## cdavis6406

On my laptop, I have dissapointed with McAfee, AVG is like mentioned above, Trying Spysweeper at the moment, actually just bought it after the demo expired. Its been working really well. Smokes McAfee on this machine.

An my DAW rig I dont run any, or IE or about anthing except audio apps and windows in selective startup.I update, authorize etc off line. and transfer from a media disk.


----------



## Rob61

aVast is great. It is pretty easy on system resources, and its free for personal use.


----------



## ejbragg

My DAW is off the "net" and I do not use any antivirus programs.

I will be setting up 2 separate networks for the studio - one that will hold all the DAW software and plugins, which will not even have the ability to be connected on the internet. The other network will hold all the customer databases and office software, and will be connected to the internet. That is a very general plan... once I educate myself on how to more specifically set it up, I will be able to "talk the talk". For now, in my mind, what I really want to do is find a way to protect the client information without having to put the database on the DAW network.... in fact, because the office users will have access to that client database, and will be using their internet-connected computers, I WILL NOT put it on the DAW network. The DAW network will be a "sealed" system which only certain people will have write access to, aside from the external hard drives.

If anyone has information on a good antivirus system for networked systems, I'd be interested in learning about it.... I'm a little familiar with Citrix, but it's security-based, rather than anti-viral-based.


----------



## DragonMusic

ejbragg said:


> My DAW is off the "net" and I do not use any antivirus programs.


That's the best you can do, no internet on my main DAW.
No virus scanner and no firewall.


----------



## Speedskater

Webroot/SpySweeper just updated (with great difficulty) to a new version. It has a very different look and feel. It now has that "it knows best" attitude, so the user has lost control of many parameter choices.


----------



## 1Michael

I have had good luck with AVG.


----------

